# The Future of Hanging Drywall



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

While expensive and impractical, this video is fun to watch. And could be a glimpse into what hanging Sheetrock in the future might look like. 

I could imagine it could cut the rock for you with a few number inputs and (while we are at it) 30 screw guns simultaneously tacking it up. :whistling2: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/VacupLifter


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks ok But i think he put the sheets the wrong way.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

alltex said:


> Looks ok But i think he put the sheets the wrong way.


Same thing I was thinking! :blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

TUCO don't like it ...


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks too big for new residential. It also doesn't have arms to support longer sheets (14' &16'). Also who's gonna load the sheets up off the floor like that? If you could work off a wall stack it would be more practical.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

That would be ideal for installing mirrors on bedroom ceiling.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Looks too big for new residential. It also doesn't have arms to support longer sheets (14' &16'). Also who's gonna load the sheets up off the floor like that? If you could work off a wall stack it would be more practical.


thats how they load the rock around here, on the floor, walls are where you install it so.......


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> That would be ideal for installing mirrors on bedroom ceiling.


that's kinky :yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> thats how they load the rock around here, on the floor, walls are where you install it so.......


2Buck, you have to be smarter than the stack. You don't know what you're missing if you don't stack against the wall. The stack in the vid is elevated so the base if the lift can roll underneath. Do they elevate the stack in canuck land?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> thats how they load the rock around here, on the floor, walls are where you install it so.......


And you don't mind picking all that rock up off the floor :blink: It goes on the ceilings too ya know . Hangers here would walk If the board was laid on the floor.. just saying!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

No they don't raise the stacks, and none of our rockers use a lift, they would be replaced if they did. The supply companies load all the rock in the houses up here, I know it's one part to have proper weight distribution through out the house. They place them in proper order too. Cd board ends up on top, Larger sheets in middle of the room, and eights laid near a wall, since they know eights will be the majority sheet to get rip cuts. Makes sense to me, why would you stack things against the walls, thats what your going to put the rock on are you not, or do you guys drywall your floors or something


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> No they don't raise the stacks, and none of our rockers use a lift, they would be replaced if they did. The supply companies load all the rock in the houses up here, I know it's one part to have proper weight distribution through out the house. They place them in proper order too. Cd board ends up on top, Larger sheets in middle of the room, and eights laid near a wall, since they know eights will be the majority sheet to get rip cuts. Makes sense to me, why would you stack things against the walls, thats what your going to put the rock on are you not, or do you guys drywall your floors or something


 We stock walls here, I'd be out of a job if we didn't (as a 1 man show using a lift). We tell the stockers where we want it, and strategically work the pile. I've hung flat-stock jobs before....and I can't stand it. We always hung a wall and stood them up....cutting on the floor sucks.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> No they don't raise the stacks, and none of our rockers use a lift, they would be replaced if they did. The supply companies load all the rock in the houses up here, I know it's one part to have proper weight distribution through out the house. They place them in proper order too. Cd board ends up on top, Larger sheets in middle of the room, and eights laid near a wall, since they know eights will be the majority sheet to get rip cuts. Makes sense to me, why would you stack things against the walls, thats what your going to put the rock on are you not, or do you guys drywall your floors or something


 That's hanging the rock twice !!! I will not lift the rock flat from the floor..That's commercial not residential ..all rock should be staged in residential .. or my hangers will walk...then It's up to me and Tuco..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> That's hanging the rock twice !!! I will not lift the rock flat from the floor..That's commercial not residential ..all rock should be staged in residential .. or my hangers will walk...then It's up to me and Tuco..


I don't understand how having it on the floor would be classified as hanging it twice. Can you not cut a sheet Both ways, against the wall or on a pile, or do you need it laid against the wall all the time:blink:

I have never moved drywall to finish a wall, you half to at one point move rock if it's stacked against the wall, or how you going to measure it:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't understand how having it on the floor would be classified as hanging it twice. Can you not cut a sheet Both ways, against the wall or on a pile, or do you need it laid against the wall all the time:blink:
> 
> I have never moved drywall to finish a wall, you half to at one point move rock if it's stacked against the wall, or how you going to measure it:yes:


If Its in the floor ..it's in the way..


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

i agree ! get it away from the center of the floor here is a few pics of a job i started last week.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> If Its in the floor ..it's in the way..


How:blink:

It acts like a trigger, you have a pile to stand from to do your ceilings, and don't you ever like to have a work bench to work from. At the start, the rock is at a nice level to cut from. It's kept away from the walls about 2 feet. Ill admit it's a bit of a pain when you get to the last couple, but hey, that's when I MIGHT move it against a wall that's already finished, big deal.

I actually worked with a crew once who piled the rock against the wall, The Pricks Fired me. I was b1tching at them all for having to move rock around the bloody house all day. Plus they wanted to finish the house room by room too, which was even more stupid:furious:

They looked Like the fools later on down the road, when I blew them out of the water.

Oh the good ole' days, when I had no belly:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

this is what I do to mine ....drywall guy. It helps me...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> thats how they load the rock around here, on the floor, walls are where you install it so.......


Same here. They are delivered on the floor unless the builder will sign a waver. A few years ago an electrician went to a job after hours to put in another outlet and the board was standing up against the wall. The idiot leant the board back by himself. They found him the next morning. So now OSHA say lay them down.:furious:. Seriously though its not to bad until the last ten boards or so.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

All delivered to the walls here. If it were delivered to the floors, the delivery guys wouldn't be able to smash up the edges nearly as effectively as they do now.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> Same here. They are delivered on the floor unless the builder will sign a waver. A few years ago an electrician went to a job after hours to put in another outlet and the board was standing up against the wall. The idiot leant the board back by himself. They found him the next morning. So now OSHA say lay them down.:furious:. Seriously though its not to bad until the last ten boards or so.


 I almost had a stack of 8's fall on me once, but I overestimated how many I could lean out and it took a quick squat and thrust just to stop them from falling all the way, and then I must have busted a nut pushing them back. The best part was that the little homeowner lady was standing right there  Stockers had buried access to the power.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

when i was a kid we'd take out the window and slide em in on the floor. All board gets stacked on the floor around here. One day this taper points at a wall full of small broken peices of rock and says " you know it takes twice as long to hang this board, first they have to break it up".


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

My boards are delivered outside and shrink wrapped by the merchants. I bring them in and stack them on two 4'x2'x16" soakaway crates. So yes, I can work off a raised stack. I will usually board the ceiling above the stack before making it. Then again, our drywall is only 8'x4' over here, so it's not like we fill the floor up.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a job to start 1 week from monday. Roughly 1,000 sheets of 4'x12' 5/8. As of right now they have them in huge piles scattered on floor. I really hope their stood up by the time we get there.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I have a job to start 1 week from monday. Roughly 1,000 sheets of 4'x12' 5/8. As of right now they have them in huge piles scattered on floor. I really hope their stood up by the time we get there.


Good luck with that buddy:thumbsup:

Does your bid have enough in it to pay some temps to come in and move it?:whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I can pay some flunkies to move board. I wish some of you guys were closer I already know they are going to want this job done in 2 weeks.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

How come you guys don't load your own board in?


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

TonyM said:


> How come you guys don't load your own board in?


Around here when the delivery truck shows up, you better get out of the way or get run over. Besides, why touch it if we don't have to? Only one time we helped, and that's when it was downpouring outside and we wanted to get it in the house asap.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

wnybassman said:


> Around here when the delivery truck shows up, you better get out of the way or get run over. Besides, why touch it if we don't have to? Only one time we helped, and that's when it was downpouring outside and we wanted to get it in the house asap.


I think he meant cause it costs extra money to have it stocked?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

TonyM said:


> How come you guys don't load your own board in?


 :lol::tt2::lol::tt2::no:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

You guys obviously don't get paid to load out. I always allow extra per square metre for doing so. At least I know the board won't be beaten to f*** if I load it.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Tony, Our drywall suppliers have guys who only stock drywall for a living. They do good work most of the time. Don't get me wrong, I've loaded plenty of jobs, but my time is better spent installing.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hi Tony, Our drywall suppliers have guys who only stock drywall for a living. They do good work most of the time. Don't get me wrong, I've loaded plenty of jobs, but my time is better spent installing.


I see. Our delivery drivers only deliver to the job site.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

TonyM said:


> I see. Our delivery drivers only deliver to the job site.


Does your board get delivered like this?


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

wnybassman said:


> Does your board get delivered like this?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I was just going to mention there is something to be said about the delivery trucks with cranes on them.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

i dont touch it till it's being put on the wall/ceiling


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

TonyM said:


> I see. Our delivery drivers only deliver to the job site.


Over here Lowes does that.. The only supply house [if you want to call them that] that drops the rock in your front yard If your to cheap to have it staged ,, Home owners are so bright ..They save a few pennies then bust the rock all to hell cause they don't know how to pick it up or carry it .... Then wonder why no one will hang or finish there project .....Don't get mad at me Lowe's ...I buy all my sandpaper [gator head] sanding sponges ,,and plus 3 usg from you ,,but I won't hang rock from a pile in someones flower garden.. after it came from under that canopy at the loading dock . That rock was wet before it left the supply..[If you want to call them that]...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywall guy158 said:


> i dont touch it till it's being put on the wall/ceiling
> t


 That's how It's done..:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

wnybassman said:


> Does your board get delivered like this?


That's so pretty ... I mean ... yeah... That's so pretty :yes::yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I see delivery guys all the time. After it's been placed on the floor and ready to go. I prefer it on the floor until the last 10 sheets or so depending on what kind of cuts I'll be making.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

TonyM said:


> I see. Our delivery drivers only deliver to the job site.


You poor sucker....thank god for boom trucks!:thumbup: I've stocked rock back in the day....it's just not worth it to me. I beat the hell out of myself enough just putting the stuff up. The last job I fully stocked was back in the mid-90's, and we were double-packing 5/8 12's up a flight of stairs. 200 sheets, and the rise of the stairs was 14'. That's a lot of stairs, and then you had to make the turn at the top. That. job. sucked.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I see delivery guys all the time. After it's been placed on the floor and ready to go. I prefer it on the floor until the last 10 sheets or so depending on what kind of cuts I'll be making.


It's about time you chimed in

We get the same up here in Canuck land with the professional delivery (boom truck) The guys are very good. Laying it on the floor causes less damaged board. Hard to explain, put they don't drop the sheets on their edge, in one quick motion they flip the sheets side ways and flop them in nice even straight piles. No broken corners or busted up bevells

Plus some of the reasons go back to what gazman was saying. It's a one part safety issue. I remember one partner of mine almost got injured real bad from a pile falling on him. Took a few of us to get him out from under it, so he was lucky.

Plus drywall is a lot of weight, I seen one idiot DW supply company load all the rock at one end of the house, they collapsed the floor. Even with shingles up here, if someone drops all the shingles on a roof in one spot, their in big sh1t, their suppose to distribute the weight in multiple piles.

No different with drywall, makes me wonder how many sheets some have leaning against a wall. Floors are designed to take weight loads, walls are too, but not a side ways force


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's about time you chimed in
> 
> 
> No different with drywall, makes me wonder how many sheets some have leaning against a wall. Floors are designed to take weight loads, walls are too, but not a side ways force


Ding ding ! That's the main reason for laying them down. Once had an h/o stand 30 - 54" against a wall. Told him it wasn't a good idea but he knew better. Next day he was fixing a wall,jacking a floor and buying a new fireplace that was in the next room waiting for installation.:yes:

And most delivery guys will tell you to get the hell out of their way. I like that !:thumbup:


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

We have all board stocked on the walls, It is always placed on walls that run perpendicular to the floor joists and get evenly stacked from each side of the wall. The board is scattered around the house in each of the main rooms in piles of ussually 20-30 bds per pile.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Our supplier LOST a STOCKER to a runaway cart 15 years ago going down a wheelchair ramp. CRUSHED him to DEATH against a closed door .
I understand the safety issue with 2000 lb stacks of rock standing on end. The problem is most people have no common sense. 
I bailed out an electrician once who got pinned under a stack after tilting it off the wall. He said " I didn't think it would be that heavy". I shook my head and said, "They call it rock for a reason". 

Now our supplier uses these rock steady clips. These protect stupid people.... http://www.rocksteadyclip.com/rock_steady.html


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Our supplier LOST a STOCKER to a runaway cart 15 years ago going down a wheelchair ramp. CRUSHED him to DEATH against a closed door .
> I understand the safety issue with 2000 lb stacks of rock standing on end. The problem is most people have no common sense.
> I bailed out an electrician once who got pinned under a stack after tilting it off the wall. He said " I didn't think it would be that heavy". I shook my head and said, "They call it rock for a reason".
> 
> Now our supplier uses these rock steady clips. These protect stupid people.... http://www.rocksteadyclip.com/rock_steady.html


That's cool ..


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Our supplier LOST a STOCKER to a runaway cart 15 years ago going down a wheelchair ramp. CRUSHED him to DEATH against a closed door .
> I understand the safety issue with 2000 lb stacks of rock standing on end. The problem is most people have no common sense.
> I bailed out an electrician once who got pinned under a stack after tilting it off the wall. He said " I didn't think it would be that heavy". I shook my head and said, "They call it rock for a reason".
> 
> Now our supplier uses these rock steady clips. These protect stupid people.... http://www.rocksteadyclip.com/rock_steady.html



Good security if you're NOT using the board or worried about others getting hurt. I still prefer it on the floor.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www2a.cdc.gov/NIOSH-FACE/state.asp?state=ALL&Incident_Year=ALL&Category2=0005&Submit=Submit


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> http://www2a.cdc.gov/NIOSH-FACE/state.asp?state=ALL&Incident_Year=ALL&Category2=0005&Submit=Submit


That's some nasty stuff and Hispanics should be more careful on construction jobs !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> That's some nasty stuff and Hispanics should be more careful on construction jobs !


I lifted 25 boards off a carpenter once ..big boy ,,weight lifter ,,looked like mr. clean . only thing that saved him was a pile of scrap rock the bulk of the weight landed on the scrap pile.. It only pinned his feet ....dumb ass..In my short sweet life I have never had a stack fall over..If it's 30 boards or 3 boards don't pull them away from the wall ..


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

i could just see it if my jobs were stocked on the walls..most of my work is under grid...we would have a lot of jacked up walls and ceilings

Floor is much safer..plus it is hard to walk board through studs if there is a big pile of rock in the way


----------

